# Chicken or Steak?



## 99hawkins (May 29, 2005)

Both are good sources of protein, but I was just wondering which food you prefer, in terms of taste.


----------



## mervin (May 29, 2005)

Call me Mr. Chicken. I drive my wife and kids crazy ! I eat chicken everyday and do not get tired of it. It is cheaper than steak and tastes a lot better. Don't get me wrong, I do enjoy a HUGE Outback steak from time to time.


----------



## Du (May 29, 2005)

I think you can do more with chicken.


----------



## crazy8 (May 29, 2005)

Will farrel eats chicken...like i saw him on TV and that is ALL that was in his fridge, was just like 2 birds and milk....now if he would work out more hed probably have it made..lol


----------



## cappo5150 (May 29, 2005)

I prefer steak but chicken has less fat.


----------



## asiansensation (May 29, 2005)

For mass , extra lean beef is my choice for protein souce.  I have to have it at least once a day. I am a beef guy!


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> I think you can do more with chicken.


What you with your sex life is of no one's concern.


----------



## Du (May 29, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What you with your sex life is of no one's concern.


 
Min0, why are you in this thread? We all know you prefer the bone over both meat and chicken.


----------



## brian2440 (May 29, 2005)

I love steak, but for me it is chicken twice a day everyday.  I just throw it on the foreman and cook it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Min0, why are you in this thread? We all know you prefer the bone over both meat and chicken.


----------



## sara (May 29, 2005)

Chicken


----------



## Todd_ (May 29, 2005)

i like the fina in staek


----------



## TriZZle305 (May 29, 2005)

Steak


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 30, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Min0, why are you in this thread? We all know you prefer the bone over both meat and chicken.


 
Very good Matt tell her which way is up brother.


----------



## musclepump (May 30, 2005)

I prefer Steak, but it depends on the time of year and my goals.


----------



## P-funk (May 31, 2005)

steak


----------



## Doublebase (May 31, 2005)

I usually have steak 4-5 times a week.  please refrain from the puns.


----------



## maniclion (May 31, 2005)

I've always prefered a grilled chicken breast over steak, since I was young.  As a kid we overdosed on steak because it was my fathers favorite.


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2005)

_Why do you wanna know? _


----------



## patricio223 (Jun 1, 2005)

my body wants steak, my mind wants chicken... atleast my heart and gut will thank me later


----------



## LAM (Jun 1, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I usually have steak 4-5 times a week



ditto...I have a steak daily, sometimes 2..

it gets old trying to flavor chicken but I eat it at least once a day


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 1, 2005)

good ole' chicken here


----------



## vegman (Jun 2, 2005)

Niether


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 2, 2005)

a 12 oz steak has about 7 g of creatine in it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 2, 2005)

I like both but I think I would have to say chicken, like someone else said you can do more with it (in regards to cooking).


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 3, 2005)

ABLQ2 said:
			
		

> a 12 oz steak has about 7 g of creatine in it.



Where'd you hear that? Always thought it was about 1g creatine / 8oz steak.


----------



## vegman (Jun 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Where'd you hear that? Always thought it was about 1g creatine / 8oz steak.


yea, you would have to eat a lot of steak to get 7g


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 6, 2005)

The average American gets about *one gram* of creatine per day from their diet, and one gram is produced in the body. Herring, salmon, tuna, and beef are all high in creatine, but you would have to eat very large amounts of these foods to get the benefits achieved through supplementation.

According to a study measuring 24-hour urinary excretion of creatine and creatinine, resistance-trained athletes can generally utilize about 50 mg/kg of creatine per day (about 3.5-6 grams) (17). Since creatine is so inexpensive and effective, it is generally best to overshoot this mark. Most users choose to supplement with 5-15 grams daily, spread out over 2-3 doses

~David Tolson~

I have always felt quality red meat makes me stronger...
By power, and maybe even a natural intensity (rage)


----------



## eh52874 (Jun 7, 2005)

I heard creatine bloats your physique from the water retention. I was told not to use it from my trainer. Is this correct or should I supplement it?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jun 7, 2005)

eh52874 said:
			
		

> I heard creatine bloats your physique from the water retention. I was told not to use it from my trainer. Is this correct or should I supplement it?


Yes, creatine can cause you to hold water - but unless you are drying yourself out for a competition/photo shoot etc then holding a little water is not going to be an issue. So if you want to supplement - then supplement.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jun 14, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

>


You beat me to it.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 15, 2005)

I like to eat from all three food groups...

Chicken, Steak, and Fish


----------



## G-man (Jun 19, 2005)

I like em both, but simple economics dictates boneless skinless chicken breasts, ($1.49 lb). Then a good steak on the weekend is like a treat.


----------



## ABLQ2 (Jun 27, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Where'd you hear that? Always thought it was about 1g creatine / 8oz steak.




i dont know where i heard it.  i read it somewhere.  i guess i shouldnt believe all i read.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 27, 2005)

I like both, especially if the steak is fillet .


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2005)

I picked steak, but I like both on occasion.  It really depends on my mood.  Also, I think chicken is useful in a wider variety of dishes.


----------

